

Safari and Chrome Web Inspector Updates - vr
http://webkit.org/blog/1091/more-web-inspector-updates/

======
godDLL
tl:dr – general usability improvements, HTML editing for the DOM, timeline (a
lá the beginnings of Speed Tracer), audit (a lá YSlow). Wiki here:
<http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/WebInspector>

------
gio
I have been playing with the Chrome/Safari Web Inspector for a few weeks now
and let me say that I kind of like Firebug more.

I hope this update make CSS editing more Firebug-like.

~~~
rimantas
I prefer WI for some tasks, Firebug for others, but with every update I feel I
need FB less and less.

